# I really need to buy....



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

a copy of the BBC version of Pride and Prejudice...mmmmm Colin Firth....
I watched one section tonight and it's going to kill me having to wait for the next installment on TV. I've seen it before but, like the book, it's worth watching over and over...

Come on, don't you don't get a little worked up over uptight british hotties...


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm watching it right now --


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I love a show that leaves me smiling......


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

zeytin said:


> Come on, don't you don't get a little worked up over uptight british hotties...


Yes, I do.  

He was in Bridget Jones's Diary too. And Shakespeare in Love.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Yes, I do.
> 
> He was in Bridget Jones's Diary too. And Shakespeare in Love.


I just watched Fever Pitch; he was funny as a Gunner's Lunatic (ie Soccer Hooligan). I've ordered some other Colin Firth vids from Netflix but BJD and P&P are so wonderful...:thumbsup:


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

zeytin said:


> a copy of the BBC version of Pride and Prejudice...mmmmm Colin Firth....
> I watched one section tonight and it's going to kill me having to wait for the next installment on TV. I've seen it before but, like the book, it's worth watching over and over...
> 
> Come on, don't you don't get a little worked up over uptight british hotties...


OMG, I loooooove Colin Firth as Mr. Darcy! I have the VHS and DVD versions of his P&P. *SIGH*


----------

